# Sticky  Video Calibration Resources



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

*TEST DISCS*

Avia
www.ovationmultimedia.com

AVS HD 709 DVD files
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?p=12373254#post12373254

ChromaPure
http://www.chromapure.com/products_dvd.asp

Digital Video Essentials
www.videoessentials.com
http://www.videoessentials.com/dvehd...gram_final.pdf
http://www.videoessentials.com/Manuals.php

Dr1394 
http://www.w6rz.net/hdtestpatterns.zip

GetGray
http://calibrate.tv/

HQV
http://www.hqv.com/benchmark.cfm

SPEARS & MUNSIL
http://www.spearsandmunsil.com/hdbenchmark.html

*SIGNAL GENERATORS*

Accupel
www.accupel.com

B & K Precision
http://www.bkprecision.com/www/np_se...tern+Generator

GME Technology
http://www.gmetechnology.com/

Leader
http://www.leaderusa.com/web/product...ator/lt448.htm

Sencore
http://www.sencore.com/vp400/index.htm

Spatz
http://spatz-tech.com/spatz/HDMIGEN.htm

Spectracal
http://www.spectracal.com/dpg.html


*SOFTWARE*

AccuCal
www.accucal.org

CalMAN
www.calman.tv (old web site)
http://www.spectracal.com (new web site)

ChromaPure
http://www.chromapure.com/products-chromapure.asp

Datacolor
http://spyder.datacolor.com/products.php

MPEG2 reference decoder
http://www.w6rz.net/reference_decoder.zip

HCFR
http://www.homecinema-fr.com/colorimetre/index_en.php


*PROBES & METERS*

ColorVision
http://www.colorvision.com/product-mc.php

Datacolor
http://spyder.datacolor.com/products.php

Gretag Macbeth / Xrite
http://usa.gretagmacbethstore.com/in...0USA New.htm

Klein
http://www.kleininstruments.com/k10.html

Minolta
http://www.konicaminolta.com/instruments/products/display/index.html

Orb Optronix
http://www.orboptronix.com/products.html

Photo Research
http://www.photoresearch.com/current/hardware.asp

Progressive Labs
http://www.progressivelabs.net/

Sencore
http://www.sencore.com/products/cp5000.htm


*USEFUL LINKS*

A good summary of many of the tools that professional calibrators might use
http://www.cir-engineering.com/equipment.php

Lion Audio/Video Consultants
http://www.lionav.com/info.php
Good explanations of some basic ideas regarding calibration

A good guide to using DVE, written by professional calibrators for consumers
http://www.avical.com/articles/avica..._tutorial.html

Colour Physics
http://www.colourware.co.uk/cpfaq.htm

http://www.midnightkite.com/color.html

Snell & Wilcox
Guide to the #2 test chart
http://www.snellwilcox.com/community.../testchart.php

MPEG2 test patterns
http://www.w6rz.net/
Only a guy from Mizar 5 would do all this work just for fun.

Basic Guide to Color Calibration using a CMS (updated and enhanced)
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...8#post10632798

Ursa's "Guide to Basic Display Calibration for New Users" - a MUST read!! 
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/attac...chmentid=45623

ChrisWiggles Background Guide to Setting Source Options
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...89#post4969789

Link to quotes from Guy Kuo on calibration
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=585527

Informative articles on projection from the screen company Da-Lite
http://www.da-lite.com/education/angles_of_view.php
http://www.da-lite.com/education/ang...eflections.php

*Books, FAQs & Articles*

KAL's grayscale for dummies
http://www.curtpalme.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=10457

Poynton is an excellent resource on video and imaging science:
http://www.poynton.com/DVAI/index.html
http://www.poynton.com/PDFs/GammaFAQ.pdf
http://www.poynton.com/PDFs/GammaFAQ.pdf

The Reproduction of Colour (The Wiley-IS&T Series in Imaging Science and Technology): Books: R. W. G. Hunt 
Amazon http://www.displaymate.com/shootout.html

Tom Huffman's excellent FAQ
http://www.chromapure.com/colorscience.asp

http://files.intl-light.com/handbook.pdf
http://www.cinemaquestinc.com/isf-mag.htm
http://lionav.com/info.php
http://www.cinemaquestinc.com/ive.htm
http://www.displaymate.com/shootout.html


----------

